
Pizza Hut workers deliver free pizza by kayak to Harvey victims - Mz
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/pizza-hut-workers-deliver-free-food-kayak-harvey-victims-article-1.3457618
======
woodandsteel
Where is the tacocopter when we need it?

~~~
ryanbertrand
On some FAA approval desk

------
surgeryres
It's been awesome the last few days to see stories like this. So many
Houstonians serving one another after this terrible tragedy.

